# implantation pain?? but im 11dpo isnt that a bit late???



## clairmichael

:wacko:
hey ladies could you plz help or advise, ive been havin very crazy like implantation pains alot like what i had wen i o'd but not as severe feel free 2 look at my chart n let me know what u think plz as im goin crazy with this cycle lol xxxx

update..... 13/04
had some like pinky brown cm only slightly now its gone just lots of lotiony type white cm could this pos implantation or is this my af on her way my temp is still way above coverline xx plz dnt read n run im really confused


----------



## jen020185

Hey babes, they say implantation is 6-10 days on average but everyone is different so Is definitely possible on day 11 I would have thought, also it's not uncommon to have cramping and twinges ect even after implantation.....I remember when I was pg i was having period like pains an was convinced I was going to come on :/ hope your ok and you get your bfp, when are you due to test?? Xxx


----------



## jen020185

Just had a look at your chart you had a big dip on 6dpo you may well have already implanted then? Hope so :) xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

heeeeey jen :) 
thanks u 4 replyin i feel like no1 wants 2 talk 2 me on here lol 
i tested this morn with ic fmu but BFN :( :( Im a little confused ff says that my af is estimated fri but im 28 day cycle n that only puts me at cd26?? but then it says test on tues lol arrrgh ive also got weird bb's lol well i mean sensation like prickly type pains n indigestion i swear its my body playin tricks on me AGAIN!! hows u then hun did u get ur pos opk hope everythin is ok xxxxxx


----------



## Celesse

You get AF type cramps throughout the first few weeks of pregnancy as your womb gets ready for growing.


----------



## jen020185

I'm good had pos opk's sat and sun, my temp hasn't risen yet though so hoping I'm ov'in today, I've managed to bd lots though ;) so fingers crossed we've done enough to be in with a chance fx.......I'm not sure why ff is saying that :/ if you know when day 28 is i'd go by that rather than ff, I think the sore boobs are a really good sign, im a serial test taker and would have already done 10 by now lol but they do say that tests arent very accurate until the day of your missed af and even later with some so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet......the only problem with doing all the opk's, temping ect it takes over your mind like we was saying the other day so it's easy to over think the symptoms it's the worst of two evils really you can't win :/ if I don't do temps ect I feel like I'm not doing anything to ttc and if I do, do it all I'm living in the world of ttc and reading into everything my body is doing, I want to say relax but I Know it's to difficult to when your in limbo waiting for bfp or af :( got everything crossed for you darl xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

thanks huni really appreciate ur reply i dnt get tho with all these symptoms y am i still bfn i think im gonna hold off testin now untill af is due seein as this is not my usual cycle 4 some reason lol xx


----------



## clairmichael

jen020185 said:


> I'm good had pos opk's sat and sun, my temp hasn't risen yet though so hoping I'm ov'in today, I've managed to bd lots though ;) so fingers crossed we've done enough to be in with a chance fx.......I'm not sure why ff is saying that :/ if you know when day 28 is i'd go by that rather than ff, I think the sore boobs are a really good sign, im a serial test taker and would have already done 10 by now lol but they do say that tests arent very accurate until the day of your missed af and even later with some so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet......the only problem with doing all the opk's, temping ect it takes over your mind like we was saying the other day so it's easy to over think the symptoms it's the worst of two evils really you can't win :/ if I don't do temps ect I feel like I'm not doing anything to ttc and if I do, do it all I'm living in the world of ttc and reading into everything my body is doing, I want to say relax but I Know it's to difficult to when your in limbo waiting for bfp or af :( got everything crossed for you darl xxxx

awww i know what u mean i wa gettin confused with tempin but now i do it very morn 6.15 with out fail lol but after that i start 2 spend the rest of the day symptom spottin lol YAAAAAAAY :happydance: 4 ur pos opk huni im so plz n :happydance: 4 all the bd lol i think im gonna get the kiddies the new harrypotter dvd n chillax with them 2nite with that it should take my mind off it all :dohh: but i dnt think it will lol :nope: xxxx
:hugs: n :kiss: 4 u xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust: to us alll xxxx


----------



## heidi1130

Its totally possible. I've been having pulling/mild cramping sensations since6 DPO and now I'm 11 DPO and got my :BFP: yesterday afternoon & again this morning. Some women don't get a :BFP: until 2-3 weeks after their missed period, it just depends on how much of the hormone your body secrets.


----------



## clairmichael

Yaaaay congrats on ur bfp fx this is my month this pain is weird tho like u described like pullin cramps constants so fx xxx


----------



## Kates1122

i had implantation bleed around 16 dpo i think. I thought my af was coming cause i had pink tinge on the toilet paper but then i got a :bfp: also when i was preg the first time and didn't know it i thought i was starting my period but it was very light, but it was very late in post ovulation too.


----------



## clairmichael

really ?? it seems 2 have calmed down a bit now but its stil there im hopin its not af xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i love you claire xx


----------



## clairmichael

love u hayley xxx


----------



## clairmichael

can 1 help with this plz read update on page 1


----------



## Kates1122

I say you are still in it. My pink tinged toilet paper was still turning into a :bfp: hopefully you get yours soon!


----------



## Indigo77

Your chart looks like a pregnancy chart to me...Looks like implantation dip on 6 dpo and it's beginning to look triphasic, as well...:)...GL!


----------



## rachel2557

I just looked at your chart - looks great!! I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## clairmichael

thanks ladies im currently 14dpo holding off on testing still as i got a bfn tuesday n it was really disapointing so im gonna hold off untill mon if i can lol xxx thaks 4 ur replys ladies im still a bit unsure but think its just a waitin game now xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

indigo77 said:


> your chart looks like a pregnancy chart to me...looks like implantation dip on 6 dpo and it's beginning to look triphasic, as well...:)...gl!

whats that mean??? Lmao


----------



## Deputyswife

Kates1122 said:


> i had implantation bleed around 16 dpo i think. I thought my af was coming cause i had pink tinge on the toilet paper but then i got a :bfp: also when i was preg the first time and didn't know it i thought i was starting my period but it was very light, but it was very late in post ovulation too.

Omg I have been stressing all day cause at lunch I had some pink tinged cm. I've been thinking I'm out all day and hoping I'm wrong but hoping she would hurry up already so I could start my 2nd round of Clomid. I'm 16 dpo and Af was due yesterday. After 2 years I've about given up hope, But I keep trying anyway. 

FX'd we all get our BFP soon!!!!


----------



## Kates1122

any news?


----------



## Deputyswife

I'm out start my 2nd round of Clomid sunday. Dang it!! Hows eveyone eles?


----------



## Missalissa86

Hey Clair, I noticed earlier in the first post that you said you were having creamy lotiony white discharge. I read on alot of web pages and other forums that is a sign of pregnancy. Most women dry up before coming on or have a slight clear/yellow watery discharge. The thicker white creamy CM they said is usually leukkhoria (don't think I spelled that right) caused by early pregnancy hormones :) This could totally be your BFP!!!!


----------

